

How SaaS Companies Should Do Content Marketing - zabramow
http://tomtunguz.com/content-marketing-lessons-learned/

======
davidrc
Instead of creating your content for potential customers, create it for
influencers who are already reaching them. This simple change gave to Buffer
startup a big change in users by content marketing. I recommend you this
article: [http://contently.com/strategist/2014/03/31/how-buffers-
blog-...](http://contently.com/strategist/2014/03/31/how-buffers-blog-posts-
get-shared-thousands-of-times/)

